# Small Game Bowhunter



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I started a group for all of us who love shooting small game with a bow! Please feel free to join!
Ben


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok i like shootin small game. but what do you do?


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I love shooting small game!!!
Ben


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

ok well sounds good to me.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im in! So what weapons do yall use to shoot small game? I use my savage .22 and my bow.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

17. HMR does excellent work on small game.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

17. Hmr for me to and my bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

remington vantage pellet gun for me!


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

.22 cal., bow, or .223, or sometimes even a 30-06 springfield with an m1 grand


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

crbanta said:


> .22 cal., bow, or .223, or sometimes even a 30-06 springfield with an m1 grand


 You use a 30-06 for small game?


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> remington vantage pellet gun for me!


I have that same pellet gun but I like using my ruger 10/22


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoyt alphamax here. Only thing I've killed with this year


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

texasbow15 said:


> You use a 30-06 for small game?


 stuff i wont eat yes


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

crbanta said:


> stuff i wont eat yes


ya during muzzeloader season didnt see a deer so i went and checked my traps and there was a conn in a leg hold so my dad let me shoot it


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

crbanta said:


> stuff i wont eat yes


 That make senses


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

reminds me of a buddy who said he wanted to go squirrel hunting with his muzzleloader i just looked at him for a minute and laughed.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

When i was dove hunting a couple years ago i saw a squirral so i decided to put some 8 shot from my shotgun into it, it didnt even hurt it one bit


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

texasbow15 said:


> When i was dove hunting a couple years ago i saw a squirral so i decided to put some 8 shot from my shotgun into it, it didnt even hurt it one bit


 It killed it but it didnt hurt the meat


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

ithink dove hunting is the most fun filled acion packed hunting there is right about 3 pm when they start flyin so good u cant even keep ur gun loaded i can wait until sept 3


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

deerhunter 13 said:


> ithink dove hunting is the most fun filled acion packed hunting there is right about 3 pm when they start flyin so good u cant even keep ur gun loaded i can wait until sept 3


oh i know what you mean, i cant wait till dove day starts up


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

dove season starts thursday in iowa first time they have had a season and the limit is 15 so it should be fun


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

IM IN!!!! 12 gauge, .22 marlin modle 98T , Bow


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

archery deer > small game > gun deer 

savage .17 hmr, 870, savage .22,


----------

